# Bout to get me one



## TheDude420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys, im new here obviously, and ive come here looking for info on a few HK pistols. I saw a few pics of several different USP tacticals and i really like them. I LOVE the way the Mark 23 looks, but i think a USP tac is the more sensible choice. I want to know if flash supressors are legal (i live in MS) or if they are a class 3 item? Also i really like the way a compensator looks. I saw one on a beretta 92fs thats really looked sweet but i want one for a HK if they make one and if i can get one. Any help is appreciated fellas.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok... I'll start with the obvious... 420??? It's a good way to lose your ability to have a concealed carry license. I could be reading too much into it but alas, it is the interweb.

Start here.... http://www.atf.treas.gov/

HK's are great pistols, but if you are ever wanting to conceal it, they are quite big. Not to mention that suppressors are very impractical. I have one, legally, but it still is a very impractical piece of hardware.

If you are looking for a good pistol, HK's are very reliable, but expensive. They do pretty much what every other pistol does, but not so much more accurately that can justify spending what it costs for one.

Tell us more about what you want it for. Plinking? Concealed carry? Home defense?

HK's are build like tanks, they do what they are designed to do, but there are cheaper pistols that do it as well if not better... a la Glock's. I find my HK to be more of a range gun/safe queen than an everyday shooter. The two pistols I shoot the most are my Kimbers and my Glocks.

The suppressor issue is more of a novelty than anything else. They are cool for what they are, but totally unusable in everyday situations. Unless of course you are taking the career path of someone the likes of characters in the movie "Grosse Point Blank" or "Collateral". But again, that's all Hollywierd hype. All suppressors are Form 4, a lengthy and pretty expensive process, but I digress.

HK USP's are fun to shoot, but again it matters what you are planning to use it for. I never carry my USP because I'm not 6'4" and 240lbs... well except for the 240 part. If you are new to pistols in general, I'd recommend a Ruger 22/45 in .22 caliber. Start small, learn the basics and move up from there.

Zhur


----------



## TheDude420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well let me tell you a little about what i want.

First the obviously no so obvious...my internet moniker has no reflection on my real life persona or my actions, and any such assumptions are just that. :smt033

Im not really looking to tote one on my body, so size really isnt a issue. I'll be keeping it in my truck and in my house. 

I want it for a personal defense gun, one to just go out and shoot, and just generally a gun to have. I have many rifles and have been around guns my whole life and have several .22s already..dont need another. This will be my first pistol to own but i have shot countless pistols through my life; everything from a .22 ruger to a 500 S&W. 

Now, the suppressor issue. I do not want or have any need for a sound suppressor, i simply want a flash suppressor because it looks cool and i believe they are legal for anyone to have in my state without a special license or form. I am not trying to emulate John Cusak, Tom Cruise, or any number of Hollywood actors and their on screen antics up to and including assassinations. I have no need for a silencer, it looks cool but...
Now i do want a flash hider just to have, just wanted to know if i could physically get one without any special forms.

I was also looking at a USp match and they looked really cool with the compensator, but i read they are discontinued. Any info on if i can get one still is cool.

Last question is about a compensator...like i said i saw one on a beretta 92fs and it was sweet. Id like to have one for a HK if it fits one and if they make them. So anybody that wants to answer my questions will be appreciated.

And if you dont like my fire dont come around, cuz im gona burn one down!.. and shoot my guns


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, after searching for Bar-Sto and Jarvis pistol barrels with flash suppressors, I came up empty. I'm sure they could probably make you something custom, but that'd be pretty high dollar. I have seen some for 1911 style pistols that basically is a bushing replacement part but don't know how well they'd work, but those are more compensators not flash suppressors.

I realize the "cool" factor because I own a lot of guns that are just "cool" and they don't get shot a whole lot. But flash suppression on a pistol is kinda not needed. I think it'd be easier to find a barrel with this feature if it were. Again, I'm sure a custom barrel manufacturer like the ones I mentioned could hook you up.

To be honest, I miss read your post last night and for some reason focused on the suppressor part. They do have a legitimate use for people entering buildings that may have volitile chemicals to prevent explosion, and also a lot of military applications. Not to mention how fast they put a SEG on ones face when you shoot them, a la "cool factor".

If you were to emulate John Cusak or Tom Cruise, please, go with John Cusak, because Tom Cruise is a ninny, and Grosse Point Blank was hilarious!

Overall, the USP Tactical and Mark 23 are really overpriced, but one can be had on the internets via gunbroker or some other online service. If money is no object, get what you want, you'll enjoy it more.

Again, sorry, I couldn't find any custom barrels for either, but I only spent about 10 minutes. My Google-fu is not strong.

Hopefully that answered your question.

Zhur

Come to think of it, the only Beretta I recall seing that had anything similar was in that movie Broken Arrow with John Travolta on the automatic Beretta pistol he had.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

You will need to check your state laws to be sure, but as far as I know, none of the free states have any laws prohibiting flash suppressors. Larry over at ccfa.com used to make a nice one for the USP Tactical, but it looks like his site is down, you might email him, and ask around over at hkpro.com for anyone else that makes a flash suppressor. If you decide to buy a USP Tactical, I think you'll be pleased, it is one of my favorites, very accurate and reliable.


----------



## TheDude420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Money really isnt a issue because im a person that is addicted to quality. I would rather have what i want now than get something that will suffice until i realize i should have gotten what i wanted first despite the cost. Let me contradict myself in saying that the MK23 is too pricey, but alas i do not want one or else it wouldn't be expensive in my mind.

Yes John Cusak is a hilarious.

Look at Z28smokin's first gun on the definitive HK picture thread in the photo gallery. That is what i really want. http://www.impactguns.com/store/642230003699.html
There is a Tactical with a threaded barrel already..why cant i get one and get a flash hider like z28 smoking.

Finally, havnt heard anyone reply to my inquiries about a COMPENSATOR.
http://www.hkpro.com/uspmatch.htm
I want that more than the flash hider. It says it has been discontinued so im banking on i cant find a new one anywhere, but i find it hard to believe used ones are extinct also. Jean Reno aka Leon, had a Beretta 92fs with a compensator on it in the movie The Professional. Angelina has a sexy ass gun in the pic in the link above. I love the way they look, but i cant find one for any gun!?!?!?! ANY HELP ON THIS?

Thanks


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

One of the compensators that was made for the USP was called the Quik-Comp, but it was discontinued because of the damage it did to the frame. 
http://streetpro.com/usp/usp-acc.html
The weight on the USP Match is not a compensator. It uses a longer barrel that has no ports in it and only reduces muzzle climb by it's weight. Here's mine.


----------

